# Anyone have success removing dried latex paint from carpet?



## DianeH

AUggggg, I've been asked to find a way to get latex paint from carpet.  It been there about 6 months and is about 6" in diameter.  There are lots of suggestions on the internet but before I compile a list I thought I'd ask the tuggers for any suggestions.

Thanks so much!
Diane


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Vinegar.*




DianeH said:


> AUggggg, I've been asked to find a way to get latex paint from carpet.  It been there about 6 months and is about 6" in diameter.  There are lots of suggestions on the internet but before I compile a list I thought I'd ask the tuggers for any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Diane


We've had much success using vinegar to get old dried latex paint off things the paint should not have been on -- never actually tried vinegar on carpet paint spills, but I can't think of any reason it shouldn't work.  

(Might take repeated applications, though.) 

Good luck. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## myhottoddy

*Latex paint Remover*

Try "OPPs", it works wonders.  Available at Walmart or most hardware stores.  I use it on everything. It comes in a can, spray or liquid.  I like the liquid.

Tom


----------



## UWSurfer

myhottoddy said:


> Try "OPPs", it works wonders.  Available at Walmart or most hardware stores.  I use it on everything. It comes in a can, spray or liquid.  I like the liquid.
> 
> Tom



Goof-Off is another brand which has worked very well for me.  Recommended by a contractor I trust.


----------



## isisdave

OPPS?  Should that be "Oops"?

GoofOff is essentially pure acetone,  you should try it somewhere inconsipuous as if your carpet is some hydrocarbon as opposed to wool, I wouldn't be surprised if it dissolved it too. Also, there'll be quite an odor if you use it on a patch that big. And it's highly flammable, use suitable precautions.


I've never had to do what you're facing, but I'd start with hot water or steam, applied via or through an old towel.  I think it might soften the paint enough that much could be absorbed onto the towel, or brushed off with a stiff brush. You'll probably have to continue with another product, but often debulking the problem makes the ultimate solution easier.


----------



## falmouth3

From "Hints from Heloise".  Good luck!

Carpet

1. Scrape off excess paint.

2. Starting at the outer edge of the stain, apply acrylic paint and varnish remover (available at hardware and paint stores). Gently scrape away the paint as it softens. Repeat, using the remover sparingly, until you have removed as much paint as possible.

3. If any paint remains, work glycerin into the stain and let it soak for several hours.

4. Sponge the stain with a mild solution of liquid hand dishwashing detergent. Tamp vigorously.

5. Blot until the liquid is absorbed.

6. Sponge with a solution of one part white vinegar to ten parts water.

7. Blot until the liquid is absorbed.

8. Sponge with cold water and blot dry.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

I just happened to buy some Karastan carpet.  In the warranty booklet, they have listed the standard methods of removing spills of all types from carpets.  Here's the approach they provide for Paint (Latex).

Step 1 - Detergent Solution - Mix one teaspoon of clear dishwashing liquid with a cup of warm (not hot) water.

Step 2 - Ammonia Solution - Mix one tablespoon of clear household ammonia (3% solution) with 1/2 cup of water.

Step 3 - Solvent - A dry cleaning solvent (available at grocery, drug and hardware stores) such as Carbona or Energine.


----------



## ljwhit

*Magic Eraser*

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser works on pretty much everything.  Not very expensive to try at least.  Just took off maker from a painted dresser that even Goof Of couldn't get off all the way.


----------



## DianeH

Thanks everyone for the helpful hints.

I will start with the vinegar and then try some other ones you mentioned. I had hoped that someone would say, 'I had dried latex on my carpet and I got it all out easily by............'  Only in a perfect world I guess....

Thanks again
Diane


----------



## nickis

We had a bleach stain in our carpet and had a patch put in, luckly we had some extra that we had kept and as the patch goes you can't see it. Guess it would depend on the type of carpet also some might not patch as well as others. 
Worst case if all else fails.


----------



## mlbyron

"Anyone have success removing dried latex paint from carpet?"

YES, all the way around the room had paint on the carpet. 
I used 2 things, both excellent.  the key being letting it set,softening it.
.  3M Safest Stripper, available many places-
lowes, hardwares....
also Fast Orange (hand cleaner)  I use it for many things!!


----------



## DianeH

We were able to help them remove ALL of it by using Goo Gone - Painters Pal, and Goof Off.


----------

